# Fattie questions before I start tonight



## bigsmoken (Mar 12, 2014)

So I was gonna make a fattie tonight for the family in the morning...my question is it looks like in the breakfast one that the stuff gets cooked before it gets rolled in the fattie...am I wrong....also what is the temp that you cook it to? temp in the grill for about how long? Just wondering any help at all would be appreciated.


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi bigsmoken.  If you smoke to about 165IT  you should be OK. Or assembly, slice ,and smoke to IT of 165., Got to keep it safe!

Mike


----------



## bigsmoken (Mar 13, 2014)

I was gonna do a breakfast fattie do I cook the eggs before they go in then?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes cook the eggs prior to putting them in. Most typically scramble them. I guess you could fry them. Others even hard or soft boil them.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130204/the-ultimate-breakfast-fatty


----------



## bigsmoken (Mar 13, 2014)

So I got er done...and it came out amazing...def a fattie convert

t













First fattie 031.JPG



__ bigsmoken
__ Mar 13, 2014


















First fattie 030.JPG



__ bigsmoken
__ Mar 13, 2014


















First fattie 032.JPG



__ bigsmoken
__ Mar 13, 2014






I sauted the mushrrom and onion in Jim Beam did some tater cubes fresh tomatoes eggs jack cheese put in some rub and smoked it in maple and cherry wood.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 13, 2014)

> First fattie 030.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fatty looks great man! Nice job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Now you will be making lots of fatties


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 13, 2014)

That looks incredible.  I am a breakfast junkie...gotta try that!


----------



## bigsmoken (Mar 14, 2014)

well I heard of a few other fatties that I wanted to give a try...the ruben, pizza, brocolli and rice. I was thinking of making like a meatloaf fattie...and if thats the case I could do like a cheeseburger fattie...see...see what happens when I brouse the forum? I find stuff i want to do and no its part of the bbq repatuar. Good news is that the wife and boys loved it so they got to eat great for breakfast.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 14, 2014)

bigsmoken said:


> well I heard of a few other fatties that I wanted to give a try...the ruben, pizza, brocolli and rice. I was thinking of making like a meatloaf fattie...and if thats the case I could do like a cheeseburger fattie...see...see what happens when I brouse the forum? I find stuff i want to do and no its part of the bbq repatuar. Good news is that the wife and boys loved it so they got to eat great for breakfast.


Good choices - I make a lot of pizza fatties & everyone loves them! Reuben & cheeseburger fatties are great too. I haven't done a broccoli fatty yet but I have no doubt it would be awesome as well. Whatever you decide won't matter because you can't really go wrong with a fatty


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 14, 2014)

bigsmoken said:


> well I heard of a few other fatties that I wanted to give a try...the ruben, pizza, brocolli and rice. I was thinking of making like a meatloaf fattie...and if thats the case I could do like a cheeseburger fattie...see...see what happens when I brouse the forum? I find stuff i want to do and no its part of the bbq repatuar. Good news is that the wife and boys loved it so they got to eat great for breakfast.


Very nice looking fatty!  The possibilities are endless!  I seem to fall back on breakfast and cheeseburger fatties a lot.  We do a lot of grilled onion, mushroom and swiss fatties.  We just slice them, slap them on an bun and instant smoked Swiss Mushroom Onion Burgers.  Been thinking about wrapping the fatty in pastry dough when it's done aan popping that whole thing in the oven, that should get interesting.  Enjoy your fun!


----------



## bigsmoken (Mar 14, 2014)

the mushroom onion sounds awesome....and I just thought about an encalada fattie smothered with green chillie. To many to try I think


----------

